# Canidae has it's own manufacturing plant!



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Canidae Pet Foods Announces New Company-Owned Pet Food Plant in Texas


> Canidae Natural Pet Food Company announced today the unveiling of its new pet food manufacturing facility named Ethos Pet Nutrition located in Brownwood, Texas.
> In March 2011, the company purchased an existing extrusion plant and, according to their Director of Operations Frank Hon, has spent the last year, "...completely re-building the facility to be the most modern natural pet food plant of its kind."
> The pet food plant will feature the latest advancements in modern production and laboratory equipment. Led by Canidae co-founder Scott Whipple and a talented team of pet food professionals, Ethos Pet Nutrition will be running final production tests next month.
> The Texas plant will feature an onsite quality and safety laboratory and an advanced automated extrusion system all designed to produce the most nutritious natural pet foods possible, with a focus on safety protocols and regulatory compliance.
> ...


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

I am confused now. Is Canidae a brand under the Diamond umbrella or not? I think I asked that question some time ago and someone answered they are. Maybe not so much? What's correct here? Are they part of the Diamond group or not? Did they just temporarily manufacture their products at Diamond plants?


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

DaViking said:


> I am confused now. Is Canidae a brand under the Diamond umbrella or not? I think I asked that question some time ago and someone answered they are. Maybe not so much? What's correct here? Are they part of the Diamond group or not? Did they just temporarily manufacture their products at Diamond plants?


Their food was being produced by Diamond. I am guessing they have gotten sick of Diamond issues over the past and decided to take the plunge and buy their own plant.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow... this is good news. So in a couple of months, Canidae may be a better option (IMO) for people to use. They have some formulas now that I think are decent but because of past issues, I've always just written them off.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

That is nice to know!

I wrote canidae off when they switched their formula. It make my dogs very sick and it was not a widely known change. They say it was for the better, but I dont see how taking out meat and adding in more grains is better. 

I've been curious of their pure elements. I was going to give it a go before deciding to switch to raw.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I believe Canidae used Diamond as a contracted co-packer to produce their food. These contracts can differ on issues like if Canidae purchased their own ingredients or used Diamond's sourced ingredients; or if Canidae ever had anyone on site to check on quality control, etc. Diamond co-packs for a large number of companies. It's good to see that Canidae is going to go their own way.


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

Good on them  




Makovach said:


> That is nice to know!
> 
> I wrote canidae off when they switched their formula. It make my dogs very sick and it was not a widely known change. They say it was for the better, but I dont see how taking out meat and adding in more grains is better.
> 
> I've been curious of their pure elements. I was going to give it a go before deciding to switch to raw.


I'm think they just began using different types of grain, rather than just rice. I don't think the overall grain content increased.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

PDX pretty much has it spot on...

Except I'd adjust the term to CoManufacturer. They do more than just co-pack the product. Diamond is very much the food producer for Canidae. Now, I am guessing that Canidae has representitives that frequent the Diamond Facility as well as dictating the formula and ingredient sourcing. 

I like the move to their own facility, personally. Just too much smoke around Diamond as a company. I think they have gotten too big for their own good.


----------

